# My HO Scale Graffiti



## hoscale37 (Nov 20, 2011)

I saw a few threads on this. Here is my first attempt at a Graffiti car. I have a few rolling stock pieces that I am going to convert over to weathered and graffiti cars. 

I did base part of the graffiti off of this car, pictured here, titled "SLUG":

http://www.misterw.com/GraffitiGallery/f030.html

Since I had doubles on this Union Pacific, this was the first car that I did graffiti on. I used a combination of tempura paint, and black sharpie marker. For the weathered effect, I used a combination of black, yellow, blue, green, and red on a cotton ball and dabbled it all over the car. Overall, this took me about an hour to do from start to finish.

For future cars, I am going to get a set of colored sharpie markers to get more solid lines on color, and to experiment a bit with it. 

I did graffiti on both sides of the car. The Graffiti on the opposite side is my own creation. 

Thoughts? Comments?


----------



## hoscale37 (Nov 20, 2011)

*HO Scale Graffiti*

Doesn't anyone like the graffiti? I thought it was halfway decent for a first time try....


----------



## Grabbem88 (Feb 24, 2012)

I do but more of the bubble style 

I think it looks good and if you want I have videos of some I did and one is exactly like your up Just look up grabbem88 on YouTube


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

i like it also, alot of these guys on here are old fashioned most dont like graffiti


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

It's fine. Graffiti is a fact of life these days, and I'm using it on most all my structures via printed-out texturing. I haven't mastered decals yet, hence I have little on my trains.


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

hoscale37 said:


> Doesn't anyone like the graffiti? I thought it was halfway decent for a first time try....


even tho i hate when people do it in real life, its a fact of life, and as for what you did it looks awesome, great work! and it adds that touch of realism, I am thinking of doing it my self to some cars...even tho i like to keep them nicer I feel they need that bit of realistic touch on them...


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

joed2323 said:


> i like it also, alot of these guys on here are old fashioned most dont like graffiti


"Old fashioned" as in being taught to not deface another person's property?
Just checkin'.....so if it's OK with you, please send me your address so I can stop around with some spray bombs this weekend and practice my "art" on your house, car, etc.
Nope, sorry, grafitti just doesn't get it with this "old fashioned" guy.
Bob


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

raleets said:


> "Old fashioned" as in being taught to not deface another person's property?
> Just checkin'.....so if it's OK with you, please send me your address so I can stop around with some spray bombs this weekend and practice my "art" on your house, car, etc.


That's not the point raleets. The point is, that it's a fact of life. Whether you approve of it or not, it exists on trains. You almost can't watch a rail fanning video without seeing graffiti on the cars. Hence, if you want to model reality, it has to be included.


----------



## Grabbem88 (Feb 24, 2012)

It's reality of life... I mean all I hear is prototypical this and that.

Old fashioned? 1865 almost every railroad had vandalism south this and north are yellow bellied Yankees oh and cuss words were on them even racial stuff

So fast forward I helped stage 50 brand new hoppers for our mine system and guess what? They all got tagged

It's vandalism nonetheless but it's part of the railroad history and life.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

xrunner said:


> That's not the point raleets. The point is, that it's a fact of life. Whether you approve of it or not, it exists on trains. You almost can't watch a rail fanning video without seeing graffiti on the cars. Hence, if you want to model reality, it has to be included.


Xrunner,
Certainly no personal disrespect intended, and PLEASE don't take it that way.... but I've been reminded frequently on this forum that the #1 rule is that is "my railroad" and I can do it "my way".
Yep, you are so right, it's a fact of life that there are dinks all over our great nation defacing rail cars with grafitti that nobody can read. (C'mon, be honest, can YOU read that crap?) Does that make it right just because it's a "fact of life"? Not with me. 
Therefore, the "fact of life" will never appear on my layout, in spite of the fact that I see that stuff several times every day right here in Flint, MI as I drive around town. 
There's just got to be some other way for our "artistic" youth to express themselves without defacing property. 
As an "old fashioned" Dad, I can assure you that if I caught any of my kids painting grafitti on a rail car they wouldn't be able to sit down for quite a while.
Sorry for the vent, but I'm truly happy being "old fashioned".
Bob


----------



## hoscale37 (Nov 20, 2011)

*HO Scale Graffiti*

Woah... didn't mean to offend anyone. Not trying to start a fight or anything. Just looking for feedback, that's all. Not trying to offend. 

Just to add- it's not like all of the cars on my layout are going to have graffiti on them. 

I have a few that are weathered really nice, and some may or may not have graffiti. 

As mentioned; I did the graffiti on this car because I have a UP car that is the same with the same road number...

Who knows, maybe further down the road, the maintenance department on my layout will repaint this car back to a solid yellow


----------



## Grabbem88 (Feb 24, 2012)

Somebody will still vandal it lol!


----------



## hoscale37 (Nov 20, 2011)

raleets said:


> Xrunner,
> Certainly no personal disrespect intended, and PLEASE don't take it that way.... but I've been reminded frequently on this forum that the #1 rule is that is "my railroad" and I can do it "my way".
> Yep, you are so right, it's a fact of life that there are dinks all over our great nation defacing rail cars with grafitti that nobody can read. (C'mon, be honest, can YOU read that crap?) Does that make it right just because it's a "fact of life"? Not with me.
> Therefore, the "fact of life" will never appear on my layout, in spite of the fact that I see that stuff several times every day right here in Flint, MI as I drive around town.
> ...


Bob,

I will admit that I am sorry for offending you. I wish I was young. I'm almost 40 years old, with a family. But let me put a different twist on this-- I'd rather be defacing my own train layout with a sporadic graffiti car rather then doing it in real life and getting tangled up with law enforcement. And not all street graffiti is bad. There has been some beautiful street art that I have seen living in Cincinnati for the better part of 20 years- not only on railroad cars, but buildings and sidewalks alike. 

And you are right- it is up to each his or her own on how they want to set up and run their layout, there is no right or wrong way to represent a specific era in time.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Hey, Bryan,
Not to worry....you certainly haven't "offended" me in any way. My skin is like an alligator. I'm simply sensitive to folks that have no respect for another person's property. IMHO grafitti falls right into this pit. While some may view it as an expression of "art", I view it as destruction. 
If you owned the railroad I'm fairly confident you wouldn't be thrilled with having your rolling stock defaced on a daily basis.
Maybe it's the "American way" and "a way of life", but that, my friend, certainly does NOT make it right!
Just my opinion,.
Bob


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

I better deface this thread so I'm consistent with my outlook on this subject.


----------



## hoscale37 (Nov 20, 2011)

raleets said:


> Hey, Bryan,
> Not to worry....you certainly haven't "offended" me in any way. My skin is like an alligator. I'm simply sensitive to folks that have no respect for another person's property. IMHO grafitti falls right into this pit. While some may view it as an expression of "art", I view it as destruction.
> If you owned the railroad I'm fairly confident you wouldn't be thrilled with having your rolling stock defaced on a daily basis.
> Maybe it's the "American way" and "a way of life", but that, my friend, certainly does NOT make it right!
> ...


Bob- I can honestly say that you may be hard pressed to find ANY rolling stock on any railroad nowadays that DOESN'T have some type of graffiti on it- aside from the engines. 


I'm not saying it is right; but by having a a few cars in the layout that do...

In my viewing experience of railroads- I see two things: Brand new boxcars that looked like they rolled off the assembly line yesterday, and older rolling stock that is rusted beyond hell and graffiti out the wazoo. One has to ask how the railroads have respect for their own equipment; if they simply just keep the wheels turning and forgo trying to do anything about the graffiti issue.

One would have to ask- if Rolling Stock was important to the railroad, rather then transporting goods (and making money)--- then NO Rolling Stock would have any graffiti on it. 

Just presenting another viewpoint....


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

hoscale37 said:


> One would have to ask- if Rolling Stock was important to the railroad, rather then transporting goods (and making money)--- then NO Rolling Stock would have any graffiti on it.


I was thinking about this the other day - how is all that graffiti getting on the cars? Is it all done at night? How do these people sneak up and do all that painting. I hardly see engines with all that graffiti on them. Are they guarded better than the cars - or repainted more often?


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Bryan & xrunner,
I'm not going to run this sucker into the ground any longer.
Truth is, I'm probably older than both of you guys and have seen more rail grafitti over the years than I can remember. My Dad was a switchman on the railroad in both California and Michigan and told me tales of chasing out grafitti "artists" in the yards lots of times. Fact of life? Yes! Right? No!
So, fellas, we'll simply have to agree to disagree on this subject. 
Once again....it's YOUR layout, so if you want to include grafitti, please have at it. Sorry, but you won't find it on mine any time soon.
Have fun,
Bob


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

raleets said:


> Hey, Bryan,
> Not to worry....you certainly haven't "offended" me in any way. My skin is like an alligator. I'm simply sensitive to folks that have no respect for another person's property. IMHO grafitti falls right into this pit. While some may view it as an expression of "art", I view it as destruction.
> If you owned the railroad I'm fairly confident you wouldn't be thrilled with having your rolling stock defaced on a daily basis.
> Maybe it's the "American way" and "a way of life", but that, my friend, certainly does NOT make it right!
> ...




I agree fully with you both, yea its a fact of life, is it something I will do, no, its defaceing someone elses property no matter what spin you put on it or how oyu view it/see it but if some want to model it in there RR its there call, they want to model that, personially I may do a small smattering of it just to model the not so great bits of the RR life...I personially know what its like to have something of mine defaced so thats why I won't do it most likely as I have had a vehicle I own "tagged" and the windshield covered, thankfully I caught the kids and the police helped take care of them, parents wern't the least bit happy there kids did what they did but oh well...I like how the OP was able to make it look realistic on his train car, and who knows maybe the rail maintence crews will repaint the car back to its original luster.


in all you both have "correct" views  I think we got enough room on the trains to have all views no??


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

Alright, time for me to jump onboard. I am sure no one on here condones or is okay with graffiti on any property but it's just something in our world that we can't do anything about. So now to me, there are two type of graffiti that I am aware of Tagging and real graffiti. 

Here's an example of tagging... http://www.flickr.com/photos/boxcarart/1418866705/ This stuff I just hate all around and would rather it never existed on railway cars or anything at all.

Now real Graffiti I am more okay because some of it can actually be very colorful and interesting compared to railroad company's nowadays with their few colors of brown, yellow, black, blue, white, and sometimes a rare color. The nice Graffiti for me gives me something to look at while watching a train go by and now since it is Ohio we only have a very small variation of cars (auto-racks, box cars, tankers, some flats, and hoppers) and most of which are the same color so it does get old. The graffiti makes it less old and something to look at in my opinion.

just so everyone knows the graffiti I am talking about (which I myself don't condone of course) 

http://lolgraff.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/01/train-on-train1.jpg
Its train related
http://www.flickr.com/photos/eceertrey/5629840946/
About the bottom of what I am able to be okay with watching go by.
http://graffitiboy.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/07/train-graffiti-alphabets-480x528.jpg
Pretty colors.
http://28.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lnzjlmebxj1qzfsnio1_500.jpg
It's a narwhal so ya gotta love it.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/jeffreybass/3132046686/
http://www.westcoastrailforums.com/attachment.php?thumbnail=4941
Now if this kind of work and craftsmanship was put into all cars i would totally be okay with it as it retains all of the safety information like humping, railroad, car number, and car load plus its a piece of art rolling down the tracks. Also if anyone suspects this as not being a real piece of graffiti it is. This was not done by the railroad or the car owners. it has kind of become an attraction and so the RR and owners have just left it as is which is just fine by me.

(Just remember I don't condone this. Don't come after me for stuff i have not done.)


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

This is what happens when I make detailed posts. ^ I miss things and what not.


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

gc53dfgc said:


> This is what happens when I make detailed posts. ^ I miss things and what not.


I'm reading your last post - I hate it too when the page increments right after you post a novel!


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

that kind of art which is actually a PICTURE is fine IMO that to me is not really grafiti (altho the issue of defacement is still another thing to be discussed and to me is a no no, unless the person got the OK from the the cars owner(s)) thats more of an art form, i don't mind that type of stuff, the stuff that makes me wanna barf is this crazy illedgeable scribble that kids think is "fun" that just makes things look bad and then cover up the cars safety info, and being a FF we use that info to determine if a car is safe to get near or if its carrying any hazardous materials that we need extra safety precautions for....and when kids tag cars covering that stuff up it can be dangerous or have potential dangerous consequences in the future...

nice picture by the way, love the Thomas


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

HOScale36

I looked you up on Google I am on my way to your house to "tag" your stuff!










OK in real life it is wrong and a crime. On my lay out it is legal and not a crime. Do wander how in the ____ some of these cars get painted all the way to the top.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Some nice summer night when I'm bored out of my mind I think I'll take a little cooler, a couple of sandwiches, a lawn chair, and a powerful flashlight down to the local rail switching yard around midnight.
Then, I'll find a nice comfy spot, hidden behind some shrubs, and wait for some "artists" to come to work. Might even take my video camera along for the ride just in case it gets real interesting.
Concerning the cars painted all the way to the top.......my guess is they carry one of those folding aluminum ladders as part of their "tool kit" for their "artistic" ventures. The higher tech "artists" more than likely are equipped with a lighted miners hat so they can more accurately ply their trade.
Now that I've given this a little more thought, I'll probably pack along my high powered pellet rifle that I use on rodents in my back yard. Dropping a couple pellets on their buns while they're up that ladder should be good for a grin, right?
Well, anyway, if I go through with this caper I'll be sure to report the results to the forum.
Have fun,
Bob


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

well I know what I like to do with the "artists" especially the ones who tagged my truck once and cost me a few grand for repainting and replacing the tagged parts pop them with a BB in the rear end and let the cops deal with them...now as far as "tagging" on my layout that would be ok as it is my stuff and I decided to tag my own things...its just the whole bit about people defacing property that does *NOT* belong to them rightfully that really angers me to no end...anyways can't wait to see what the OP has in store for the rest of his layout


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

I just thought of something - the RR should adopt a logo/paint scheme that is the same style as much of the graffiti. That way more graffiti won't look so bad.


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

Unfortunately graffiti is here to stay. Don't like it at all. Working in insurance I saw people have to dig into their pocket for a $200,500 or even 1,000 deductable because someone got a thrill vandalizing their car. Cities have crews going around with high pressure pressure washers removing it, and we all pay their salaries.

On a layout it adds a realistic touch.hwell:


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

JackC said:


> Unfortunately graffiti is here to stay. Don't like it at all. Working in insurance I saw people have to dig into their pocket for a $200,500 or even 1,000 deductable because someone got a thrill vandalizing their car. Cities have crews going around with high pressure pressure washers removing it, and we all pay their salaries.
> 
> On a layout it adds a realistic touch.hwell:


know exactly what you mean, did that, just glad it was the kids having to pay me back, with interest (hey ain't pay back a *itch?) simply because they wanted a thrill...too bad they never knew where the security cameras were located, and the in car cam got there faces nice and close...(hey they tagged a city fire vehicle so yea there big blunder, we have cameras for training reasons but now we added security to the list)...but it really sucks especially when every thing on my truck is paid for out of my pocket in cash!!!


But on the Grafiti its a sad reality of life, no matter if its Rail Roads, cars, buildings, its there....to stay too...there is two types of grafiti in my opinon the true art where its meant to make some thing better or beautify or enhance an other wise dull and drab area (some areas in our city have the art form which you can actually see images and read the words) and the grafiti tags that are there just to deface property because someone wanted a thrill...but as I said and others stated its a fact of life and its here to stay, if people want to put it part of there RR its there call, it enhances the realism for there RR to them...


----------



## gustovski (Jul 7, 2011)

I think it enhances realism too I look at it as weathering in terms of a modeling hwell:cause isnt the dirt mother nature puts on the cars graffiti too!???






post #30 woot4 me and the thread:laugh::thumbsup:


----------



## Grabbem88 (Feb 24, 2012)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/PREISER-HO-SCALE-1-87-GRAFFITI-ARTIST-MINT-28095-/220905901600#ht_1100wt_689


Well I just bought one of these for my graffiti cars lol! I'll get some cops and a dog for it too


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

Grabbem88 said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/PREISER-HO-SCALE-1-87-GRAFFITI-ARTIST-MINT-28095-/220905901600#ht_1100wt_689
> 
> 
> Well I just bought one of these for my graffiti cars lol! I'll get some cops and a dog for it too


don't forget the RR police too...they work (usually) with local police too!!


----------



## Grabbem88 (Feb 24, 2012)

Actually all railroad employees work with the police one way or another

some don't know but everytime you cross a set of tracks you are tresspassing.
I hated the smartasses who thought they could cross the tracks when the arms were down not sure what the fine is but o know several drivers weren't happy when I handed a cop there license plate numbers lol


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

Grabbem88 said:


> Actually all railroad employees work with the police one way or another
> 
> some don't know but everytime you cross a set of tracks you are tresspassing.
> I hated the smartasses who thought they could cross the tracks when the arms were down not sure what the fine is but o know several drivers weren't happy when I handed a cop there license plate numbers lol


and they arn't happy when I pull in behind them 5 minutes later and click the red blues on.....that really gets them mad.... "the train wasn't there...and I didn't see you...." well no crap im in the big giant F550 with the big red blue bars on it and the lights on it...that says "POLICE" really big.....how can you miss something that large....oh and its a nice shiny silver color with gold and blue stripes.... I love rail fanning and when I see people cross when arms down automatic ticket in my book...


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 30, 2012)

I used to be an art critic. Your work is OK. Mine would go that route if I tried it freehand. I like the Blair Line decals very much.


----------



## gustovski (Jul 7, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> I used to be an art critic. Your work is OK. Mine would go that route if I tried it freehand. I like the Blair Line decals very much.
> 
> View attachment 16326
> 
> ...


nice work!!


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

well for what it is its neat and would like to try something on my layout similar, not sure if I want to make a decommissioned version or make one that will see the sky again...


----------



## Canadian Car Knocker (Feb 8, 2011)

xrunner said:


> I was thinking about this the other day - how is all that graffiti getting on the cars? Is it all done at night? How do these people sneak up and do all that painting. I hardly see engines with all that graffiti on them. Are they guarded better than the cars - or repainted more often?


Most of it is done when the cars are sitting on a siding or a spur for extended periods of time. Well up here anyway. Goodluck trying to sneak into Symington without anybody noticing. lol


----------



## JohnAP (May 4, 2011)

Grafitti and it's acceptance of it are just another statement to the decline of morals and personal respect in this great nation. Do we REALLY expect that the railroads should have to bare the burden of either living with graffiti or paying for more (WAY MORE) security personnel? Who's responsibility is it to teach our children right from wrong after all? Sorry, NO GRAFFITI on my layout, thank you very much.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

John,

I tend to think like you. As for model RR work, these "little worlds" are the private creation of the hobbiests ... if they want to add grafitti to their theme, that's there choice, and I have no problem with that. (Though it wouldn't be my choice.)

But the minute any of us step out into "real world", I am 100% opposed to any grafitti on someone else's private property. It's vandalism and a crime, pure and simple.

TJ


----------



## JohnAP (May 4, 2011)

TJ,

I totaly agree. I was just voicing my opinion. It is each individuals layout to do with as they wish. It is also each individuals responsibility to learn and TEACH right from wrong. Something that todays 2 parents working all the time to make a living and not paying enough attention to what their kids are doing society is NOT doing.


----------



## mr_x_ite_ment (Jun 22, 2009)

I struggled with whether or not to put grafitti on some of my cars. I don't like that vandals do this in real life, but I can appreciate the "realism" it adds to a model train layout.

As always, I try to find ways around things (I think so far outside of the box that it is ridiculous). I found a nice way to add grafitti without ruining any cars. See if you guys can follow this...it is simple. I go into some kind of "print shop" program and get to a box where I can make a headline, or write text. I choose a solid background color that is as close as possible to the color of the railcar getting the grafitti. It works GREAT for black tanker cars! Next, I choose a font that looks like grafitti (like someone came along with a spray can). Then I print the name of someone close to me (I have my mom and brother's names going around on railcars). I made one that says "Chad Rules" on it. It looks pretty convincing. After I print it out on paper, I just simply cut it out and tape it to the car. Yes, there is some "shinyness" to the scotch tape, but you have to catch the light just right to notice it! 

What I like about it is that I can REMOVE it easily! A little Goo Gone would get rid of any sticky residue. I will try to attach one example I did...a black tanker car...oh and will put the "Chad Rules" one up too. Hope you can see them.

Chad


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

another way you could do this is use the clear transfer paper type stuff (the stick n' peel kind that is see through) and print the graphics on that and there ya go, same graphics and it takes the car color no matter what color the car is...just a thought, and the best part is you can remove it if your tired of it (or if the train maintenance crews get teh car cleaned up and repainted...)





mr_x_ite_ment said:


> I struggled with whether or not to put grafitti on some of my cars. I don't like that vandals do this in real life, but I can appreciate the "realism" it adds to a model train layout.
> 
> As always, I try to find ways around things (I think so far outside of the box that it is ridiculous). I found a nice way to add grafitti without ruining any cars. See if you guys can follow this...it is simple. I go into some kind of "print shop" program and get to a box where I can make a headline, or write text. I choose a solid background color that is as close as possible to the color of the railcar getting the grafitti. It works GREAT for black tanker cars! Next, I choose a font that looks like grafitti (like someone came along with a spray can). Then I print the name of someone close to me (I have my mom and brother's names going around on railcars). I made one that says "Chad Rules" on it. It looks pretty convincing. After I print it out on paper, I just simply cut it out and tape it to the car. Yes, there is some "shinyness" to the scotch tape, but you have to catch the light just right to notice it!
> 
> ...


----------



## mr_x_ite_ment (Jun 22, 2009)

That is a good idea too, N. B. RR! There are many ways to "skin a cat!" My friend is a carpet cleaner, and he has a product that takes out magic marker and Sharpie-type markers. I am thinking that even if a person wrote on them with a Sharpie, his product would take it right off. I believe it is called All-Solve.

Chad


----------



## Jim Norton (Mar 12, 2011)

15 years ago graffiti was non-existantant on the nation's railroads. Today, the amount is staggering and illustrates the following:

1) There cannot possibly be any meaningful security along the nation's rails.

2) Vandals apparently have wide open unchallenged access to rail equipment while photographers are readily detained. (when was the last time you learned of a graffiti arrest?)

3) The railroads are emerging, yet, graffiti portrays the industry as one ridden with crime and decay. (Its no wonder everybody thinks trucks carry all.)

4) The understanding and respect for private property is greatly diminished with younger generations.

5) Our American railroads have to be the biggest "poster boy" for vandalism of any industry worldwide. 

Granted, graffiti is a component of modern day railroading. My concern is readily welcoming it in to the hobby as a postive aspect or feature of the hobby. Why would we want to promote the anti-social and "hip hop nation" building agenda of these delinquents? They have pretty much ruined railroad imagary for future railroad historians. 

Include it in you layout but please don't defend it. Graffiti has made the railroads a laughing stock for communities nationwide. 

Jim Norton
Huntsville, AL


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

There's a yard that runs parallel to Rt 95 in Providence. Two weeks ago there was well over 100 new single dome tanker cars, all black. One week ago the graffiti had begun. Doesn't take them long to find a fresh canvas does it?

This yard has 6-8 tracks and appears to be a boneyard for old coal hoppers and gondolas. Hundreds are parked there. Some MOW equipment is parked there also.


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

For me im modeling what i see in everyday life.

Graffiti is a part of life, its art that some dislike.

I see graffiti on many rolling stock, so i feel if you do graffiti on your rolling stock then that makes your layout that much more real.
For me i model what i see.

Mr x ite ment- i like your ideas of doing family names, etc


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

joed2323 said:


> For me im modeling what i see in everyday life.
> 
> Graffiti is a part of life, its art that some dislike.
> 
> ...



You should have made this a poll.
My pick would be, GRAFFITI SUCKS.

To each his own I guess.
If you want to tag your RR it is fine with me.:thumbsdown:



Here is a picture for reference, when you guys do your bridges.
Isn't it just beautiful?











Looks like crap to me.
But I guess you pro graffiti guys love it. Look at the colors, all it needs is a "realistic" bus riding under it.









WOW...look at the work. 
So realistic, so beautiful.


GRAFFITI SUCKS!
But by all means go ahead and graffiti up your RR.:thumbsdown:


----------



## Grabbem88 (Feb 24, 2012)

Looks like gawd puked fruity pebbles all over that bus

That is discusting!


----------



## hoscale37 (Nov 20, 2011)

I will say that if anyone here likes Pizza- and even though Gino's East is THE place in Chicago to get TRUE Deep Dish Pizza; I think some of you would be highly offended going into the restaurant because the owners and staff ENCOURAGE patrons to draw graffiti in the restaurant. 

http://media.photobucket.com/image/...rivermusicproduction/Chicago2009/HPIM1801.jpg


It does give the place some character, aside from making the best Deep Dish Pizza that you will ever eat. 

And I will beg to differ with Jim Norton... 15 years ago was the 1990s.... Graffiti on rail-lines goes back to the 1970s when it started on the New York Subway system by TAKI 183....

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TAKI_183

Some graffiti is crap and "tagging".. while some of it is true art in the sense of the word. Remember- art is in the eye of the beholder. 

I'm not condoning that it is right to do in real life (nor would I do graffiti on a building or whatnot)... but at the same time- it's not like I am putting graffiti on every single car in my layout either.


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

either way its a part of life, sadly but hey each to there own ya know, for me I may or may not...but i am gonna try to weather some of my cars...


----------



## JohnAP (May 4, 2011)

Hoscale,

Graffiti is anything that is ILLICITLY applied to a public place. Even though I don't care for graffiti, I would NEVER let a little graffiti stand bettween me and a great pizza.....or even a moderately good one! Mmmmmm, Pizza Hut meat lovers supreme!


----------

